# Lead the Way Fund's 5th Annual Run Down Hero Highway announced



## Rudy (Sep 9, 2011)

*SAVE THE DATE*​Lead The Way Fund's​5th Annual​"A RUN DOWN HERO HIGHWAY"​Sunday, November 20, 2011​
Dear Supporters of The Lead The Way Fund and fellow patriots,

Another year has passed and the LTWF's annual Run/Walk Down Hero Highway is rapidly approaching!  Thanks to your continued support and attendance, this event gets bigger and better each year and our 5th Annual is sure to outshine them all.  As per standard, the run will take place on West St. past the hallow grounds of the World Trade Center in view of her Lady Liberty. Having outgrown our previous post-race celebration venue, this year the party will now take place at the beautiful Lighthouse at Chelsea Piers. 

In addition to the live music, food and beverages, the day will also include moving presentations from some of our Nation's heroes, outstanding raffle prizes and tons of Lead The Way gear! We are also exceptionally pleased to announce that Phil Taylor from the American Fallen Soldiers Project (formed to provide comfort and healing to the mourning families of our fallen military men and women through incredible portrait renditions) will be presenting an original portrait to the family of beloved fallen Rangers and a first responder. 

Below you will find some initial details about the day so you can Save the Date, plan accordingly and spread the word!

*When:*  Sunday, November 20, 2011 (Registration begins at 9 am)
*What:*   4.5 mile run/walk down the Hudson River Park, aka "Hero Highway"
*Where:* Start at Pier 46 (Charles St.) and run/walk to the entrance of Battery Park and back 
*Post Race**: *Head to The Lighthouse at Chelsea Piers for a celebratory brunch, plenty of drink and live music
*Who:*  You, your family, your friends, your colleagues and any other local patriots. 
*Attire:  *Race shirts will be distributed but patriotic attire is encouraged. Prize for best patriotic costume

*WHAT'S TO COME*

Full registration details including new individual First Giving fundraising webpages
Corporate Sponsorship packages
Race day and post-race party information
*Visit our Facebook page and "LIKE"* us to stay up-to-date with information about the race and other great things happening at the Lead The Way Fund.  We look forward seeing you on November 20th and *Please Spread the Word**!*

_Sincerely,  _

_The Lead The Way Fund Board of Directors_

_*We will never forget the brave men have given their lives for our country and our freedom. *_​
Lead The Way Fund, Inc. is a 501 c3 non-profit organization established to raise funds in support of families of U.S. Army Rangers who have died, have been disabled or who are currently serving in harm's way around the world. The funds raised will provide spouses and children of deceased, disabled or active duty Rangers with assistance for health and wellness programs and other financial aid programs. The Lead The Way Fund, Inc. was created in honor of our friend and local hero Sgt. James J. Regan who was killed in Iraq while serving with Charlie Company, 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment. 

*Lead The Way Fund, Inc.  * is a 501c3 non-profit charity. Tax ID# 20-8757694


_*GOD BLESS AMERICA*_​

WWW.LEADTHEWAYFUND.ORG​


----------



## Rudy (Sep 9, 2011)

Humble request: if someone here who is also a member at www.armyranger.com/bb could post it there, I would be most appreciative. For whatever reason, the systems where I am currently deployed will not allow me to log in there. Many thanks in advance for the assist, apologies for the errand request.


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Rudy!  I'll do my best to be there again.  Who's with me?


----------



## goon175 (Sep 9, 2011)

I am tentatively planning on being there.


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 12, 2011)

Where is this?


----------



## pardus (Sep 12, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> Where is this?



NYC.

If the Army allows it I'll be there, it's a great day and a great cause.

Hope to see you there Rudy.


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll be there! Thanks much Pardus


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 13, 2011)

A picture from last year....


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm kind of excited about this now.  Ranger Up apparel for those of you whom attended RR2k11 have a NASTY shirt that's on pre-order right now.


----------



## RAGE275 (Oct 16, 2011)

So, is there any chance that I can get a heads up on who's all going to this? My girlfriend and I will be attending and would like to link up pre-post run. Especially with other members here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't think I'll be able to make it this time.


----------



## Brooklynben (Oct 17, 2011)

Ex3 said:


> I don't think I'll be able to make it this time.


  WHAT!  Hollywood is really getting to you D; first you're running off to some marathon for Virgins and now your passing on the great annual drunken debacle.  Geez.... you're not thinking of going 'Vegan' on us any time soon are you?  ( ... tell Oprah or whomever to reschedule)


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Brooklynben said:


> WHAT! Hollywood is really getting to you D; first you're running off to some marathon for Virgins and now your passing on the great annual drunken debacle. Geez.... you're not thinking of going 'Vegan' on us any time soon are you? ( ... tell Oprah or whomever to reschedule)


Sorry, nothing that dramatic is going on!  Because I'll be in VA running the race the previous weekend, I have to go upstate with the hubby the weekend of the fundraiser.


----------



## Brooklynben (Oct 18, 2011)

Ex3 said:


> Sorry, nothing that dramatic is going on! Because I'll be in VA running the race the previous weekend, I have to go upstate with the hubby the weekend of the fundraiser.


 Now you're running in a race against a bunch of guys from the VA!? :ehh:   That's it - no beer for you at Chelsea Piers.


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Brooklynben said:


> Now you're running in a race against a bunch of guys from the VA!? :ehh: That's it - no beer for you at Chelsea Piers.


VA Beach, goofball.


----------



## RAGE275 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm bumping this thread to keep gaining interest. I'd like to see a bunch of us out there!


----------



## goon175 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm still gonna try to make it, but it is not looking good right now.


----------



## pardus (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to it. A couple of us will be rucking it again this year, we are just carrying 40lbs this year, a 60+ lb ruck is a real hassle when you are trying to take it home when you're drunk lol


----------



## pardus (Nov 16, 2011)

I just registered online.


----------



## pardus (Nov 20, 2011)

I just got back from this. Wow, this year was really a step up from the others and the others were great.
There were a shitload of rangers there this year, including the assistant commander of the Ranger Regiment and a bunch of wounded Rangers from Bethesda. Also a Ranger Hall Of Famer Gary Dolan.
Unfortunately not as good a turn out from SS as past years but a couple of new faces who were blown away at this event.
Seriously guys, if you were a Ranger or a service member of any description this is something you want to attend. It is a far more moving and intense day than even Memorial day or Veterans day. It is extremely personal, moving and fun.



RAGE275 said:


> So, is there any chance that I can get a heads up on who's all going to this? My girlfriend and I will be attending and would like to link up pre-post run. Especially with other members here. Thanks in advance!


 
Did you go? I was there all day pissed that I hadn't given you my ph number.

--------------------------------
Pics were taken, when I get them I'll post them.

Rudy, sorry you couldn't make it this year mate.


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 21, 2011)

pardus said:


> I just got back from this. Wow, this year was really a step up from the others and the others were great.
> There were a shitload of rangers there this year, including the assistant commander of the Ranger Regiment and a bunch of wounded Rangers from Bethesda. Also a Ranger Hall Of Famer Gary Dolan.
> Unfortunately not as good a turn out from SS as past years but a couple of new faces who were blown away at this event.
> Seriously guys, if you were a Ranger or a service member of any description this is something you want to attend. It is a far more moving and intense day than even Memorial day or Veterans day. It is extremely personal, moving and fun.
> ...


Sorry I couldn't make it.  The weather was perfect this year.


----------



## pardus (Nov 25, 2011)

Myself, Yomp and his friend.

There are more but I don't know how to persec faces out...


----------



## Rudy (Dec 10, 2011)

Wish I could have been there too, Pardus...thanks for the shout. I threw one of the past event's shirts on and ran my 4.5 mi out here. The downside: no bar was waiting for me at the finish line.

I'll be ready for next time...heard the numbers and the event itself were better than ever.

I seem to remember a guy who would attend and he did some cool tricks, like sleeping with his forehead on the bar or form-tackling automobiles. Did he perform any new tricks this year?

Glad it was up to standards, would have liked to make it. Thanks to the SS members who supported and/or attended the event.

See you all in 2012.

RLTW,
Rudy


----------



## pardus (Dec 10, 2011)

Haha, no he was pretty sober this year. Sadly it looks like I'll be away for next years event.


----------

